# Sauce!



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Have ya'll tried this Budweiser Beechwood smoke BBQ Sauce? Pretty new too me, Found it at Wally World. Grilled up some Leg Quarter's this Afternoon. UHM!! Marinated Leg's !/2 HR. Basted Sauce on Leg's Every Flop on tha grill. I think they Even Ate the BONE'S  LOL This is Some Good BBQ Sauce!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I'll have to check it out... I love Budweiser and BBQ'd anything.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

ill give it a look, i have tried many, but so far the best i can find in a store is heins hickory smoke.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

dude... cattleman's smokey, now THAT is goood shit right there.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Sweet Baby Rays*

ain't half bad either ... made some vension barbque with it the other day using canned deer meat and it was real good ... gonna use that at the Spring Fling ......


----------

